# Brand New Title for Atka



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

In spite of some issues in the ring, Atka received her Graduate Novice (AKC) title in today's obedience trial. This title is an "optional Title" that is one you can elect to do between Novice CD title and Open CDX title. IME and observation fully 50% of dogs in Graduate Novice NQ (recieve a Non Qualifying score) in one or more exercises. 

Atka got the title in three shows in a row. 

This is not to say she was perfect.. she was not. It is not to say we do not have some training issues to over come (we do). It is just a very nice intermediate title to get.. and good training for Open Obedience. 

So, my Novice A dog now has her GN title. A good thing and progress.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you Cracker.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Elana and Atka, Congratulations.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks. It looks to me that a LOT of dogs fail this. More fail open and even more fail Utility. 

That being said there were a couple of new utility titles and some new Open Titles at the show as well as a few Graduate Novice titles. The Open classes were nearly filled which is a feel good for the sport and a feel good for our club too. A GSD owned by a long time trainer I know got Utility with scores over 190 both days. 

Pressing on with the training issues and Open... See where it goes.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm not sure how I feel about the graduate classes. I'm all for more ring experience available if you want it, and it's cool to do something different, but some of the exercises are weird.

Did you ever speed up her DOR?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats! I'm still not used to titles for NR classes.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes.. I have a very slamming DOR now when I get a fast recall. 

I found the GN exercises similar to the training for CDX. Recall over the high jump. Recall with dumb bell. DOR with both hand and voice allowed together (I use just hand). Recall over the broad jump. Heel on leash.. Figure 8 off leash.. Very similar to the training I have done for CDX. It is ring experience for both the dog and handler. Not a bad thing. 

Our beginner Novice classes were very large. The Rally Obedience rings were very busy too. The NR classes do add to the card, add to entries, and give people a shot at doing something that is between the regular classes. 

It used to be that Obedience trials filled and you had to get your entries in. Most do not fill these days.. so the NR classes do really 'bulk up' the entries. Seeing all the Q's in BN was really great. We had some Novice A Titles too, and that is always good.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

